# Applikation ausführen unter Eclipse



## Guest (7. Okt 2006)

Hallo,
wenn ich auf meinem Debian System eine Applikation testen will, gehe ich auf die Klasse die die main Funktion enthält und wähle im Hauptmenü Run->Run As->Java Application.
Auf meinem Ubuntu System erhalte ich, wenn ich die Anwendung testen will: none applicable. Ich muss erst im Navigator die Klasse auswählen, die die Main Funktion enthält und dann erscheint Run->Run As->Java Application.
Wie kann ich Eclipse so einstellen, dass ich Anwendungen wie unter Debian starten kann?


----------



## Wildcard (9. Okt 2006)

Da erscheint deshalb none applicable, weil der aktive Editor keine Klasse mit main Methode enthält.


----------



## Guest (9. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

kannst du mir sagen, wie ich das ändere?
Wie gesagt, unter Debian wählen ich nur über den JTabbedPane die Klasse mit der main Methode aus. Unter Ubuntu muss ich das über den Navigator machen.


----------



## Wildcard (9. Okt 2006)

Und das ist bei allen Klassen so? Das kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen.  
Ist schließlich Java, daher sollte ziemlich egal sein was unter der Haube läuft.  ???:L
Ich versuch's nacher selbst mal mit Eclipse auf Ubuntu, bin mir aber eigentlich ziemlich sicher dass ich das schon gemacht habe...


----------

